# Clogged bathroom sink, help!!



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Rotorooter; you can rent a power snake but by the time ya go get it, use it MAYBE fix it, return it etc Way better to just call em. Plus the fact that once they clear it, if it plugs up again they gotta come back to fix it usually for free :}


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Don't use a caustic drain cleaner like Drano. A snake will probably just punch right through the black jelly-like organic gunk that's probably clogging it.
Use a good enzy_me-based_ drain cleaner like DrainCare. It won't harm your sink, fixtures or pipes, but it WILL eat out (dissolve) the black organic gunk and hair usually found in a bathroom sink drain.
First, you run warm water and pour in the DrainCare and let it eat overnight, and then flush it down with very hot water the next day. I always start that flushing with a kettle of boiling water. 
Works for me. Easier than all of the alternatives.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tripower, I had the same problem with the same advice. Go to Home Depot, get a little plastic tool called Zipit (looks like a zip-tie on steroids). It's only a couple of dollars and it worked like a miracle for me - pulled out all kinds of hair and gunk. I'd try that before calling roto-rooter. I've added it to my "must have in my toolbox" list.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I second the Zipit. The are usually next to the check out. You should be able to get one for a few bucks.

Otherwise, pour baking soda in the drain, then follow with vinegar. If it is a minor clog this will help, otherwise it may not work, but at least you don't have to worry about damaging chemicals.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks guys, I will try the Zipit and DrainCare. I have a good plumber I can call if I need to but I like to do things myself if I can...which is why I like this site so much.


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good luck Tripower! I love this site too.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Your wet or dry vacuum may help on minor plugs.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

fireguy said:


> Your wet or dry vacuum may help on minor plugs.


I may have to try that because nothing yet has worked including the stuff above.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Is it all your drains or just the sink backing up? If you have tried everything above with no success, my mind thinks roots through your pipes. Any trees between your house and the main drain/septic? But, if it were that I would think all the drains would back up. Hmmmmm


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

OK, I have tried everything suggested above and I am going nowhere. I am at the point where I want to pull out the section of pipe closest to the sink (because I believe that is where the clog is) but that would necessitate busting out several pieces of wall tile which I am reluctant to do unless i am assured of success. What else can I try that I haven't tried already? And what is the best way to remove these ceramic wall tiles with out destroying the entire wall?


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

You do not need to break up any tile to clear a sink drain line. You can remove the trap and snake it from there, but make sure that the snake goes down the drain pipe instead of up the vent pipe.
I don't know why DrainCare didn't work for you. I have never seen it fail in all of these years that I've been using it. Sometimes you have to keep using it again until it finally clears things out.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Mike Swearingen said:


> You do not need to break up any tile to clear a sink drain line. You can remove the trap and snake it from there, but make sure that the snake goes down the drain pipe instead of up the vent pipe.
> I don't know why DrainCare didn't work for you. I have never seen it fail in all of these years that I've been using it. Sometimes you have to keep using it again until it finally clears things out.
> Good Luck!
> Mike


I have removed the entire sink so I have complete access to the drain pipe. It is completely and utterly clogged. I really need some help here. What do you suggest; another round of drain care? The thing is I can't just put in some warm water then some Drain Care, because the second I put anything in there it is clogged and the only way that it is coming out is if i let it spill all over my bathroom floor. We are way past the Zip-It, wet dry vac, plunger or anything like that (because I've tried them all). I either have to try the Drain Care (with no warm water) or the snake. Also is there some trick to getting the snake to go down the drain pipe instead of up the vent pipe?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I aint no plumber [cept for when I gotta do it] so this is just my suggestion..

And I am sure it will cause some opinions...

Should be able to get a snake down the pipe since you have trap off.. Just got to work it slow and take your time. Maybe a little soap on the snake if you hit a tight spot. 

If the snake aint gettin it, they make this stuff called "Liquid Lightning" I think Wal-Mart carries it. Straight sulphuric acid.. Eats thru anything organic [and quick] but it wont cure tree roots etc. FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS TO A TEE. 

You can temp out an elbow and a short peice of PVC straight up since the sink is out to pour it in with. 

I used it once a few years back on two clogged sinks that shared a line after trying everything else. It cleared both sinks faster than I could walk from one to the other.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Sammy said:


> I aint no plumber [cept for when I gotta do it] so this is just my suggestion..
> 
> And I am sure it will cause some opinions...
> 
> ...


I think I will try the snake again tomorrow. Stuff like Liquid Lightning worries me. If it doesn't go right though then I've got sulphuric acid sitting in my pipes eating through them.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

The acid should only eat organic material.. My main concern would be any other drain cleaners you already have in the pipe. 

But it works so good the one time that I did use it that I pulled the label off the empty bottle and pasted it to the tool box lid where I keep my plumbing tools and copper fittings. 

My other suggestion would be the hose end pipe clearing fittings that work off the water pressure. Swells up when the water is on and builds up a pressure to push the clog out assuming its not roots etc. I have gotten these pretty far down a 1 1/4" pipe and if you can get it past the vent it may clean it out. Just need to be wary of any chemicals already in the pipe from previous attempts. 

Let me know how it turns out for ya.


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

Any acid based chemical is not good. Non acidic drain openers rarley ever work and there real purpose is to maintain a clean drain after clearing it with the snake.

You could try a hand snake with a 1/4" cable but you might want to cut off the stupid bulb head it comes with and bend the end at a 45 degree angle or curl it slightly. I have an ericson crawl head wich is alittle different but I only use it for special situations. Any pistol grip style machine with a 1/4" cable is the tool in need here. I have a General Super V and a Rigid K-38. These are expensive though for one time use. 

Or call a drain cleaning company, usualy the snakes at most rental yards are used and abused and they are odd sizes that no pro really uses. 

Any reputable company should offer a guarantee and get through that lav sink drain fairly easy. Hopefully there are no striaght tee's!


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

That one Guy said:


> Any acid based chemical is not good. Non acidic drain openers rarley ever work and there real purpose is to maintain a clean drain after clearing it with the snake.
> 
> You could try a hand snake with a 1/4" cable but you might want to cut off the stupid bulb head it comes with and bend the end at a 45 degree angle or curl it slightly. I have an ericson crawl head wich is alittle different but I only use it for special situations. Any pistol grip style machine with a 1/4" cable is the tool in need here. I have a General Super V and a Rigid K-38. These are expensive though for one time use.
> 
> ...


 
I have a hand snake with a plastic sleeve. First, I am assuming remove the plastic sleeve. Next why remove the bulb? Third, how much to bend the end of the snake?


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

OK, the hand auger (snake) I can only get to go a foot or so. The snake makes an immediate left hand turn, goes a little bit and then stops. It does not go down. This is not an obstruction it is the pipe. I have hand twisted in a circular motion, I have bend (slightly) the snake, but i cannot get it to go down.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

ROTO ROOTER At this point is is clear that this problem is way beyond a simple "snake it" and done. With all the effort etc you are going thru with NO results it is going to be way way cheaper and easier to just call and get em out there


----------



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

It is possible then that your drainpipe straight tees into a stack. Do you think it might be possible to go onto the roof and snake it from the vent?


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

*Great News!!!*

I got it! Thanks to everyone and especially "That One Guy". When I cut the bulb head off of my snake I noticed I had a lot more maneuverability. I was able to quickly get it down to clog. And I was pulling out tufts of hair. Once I punched through the clog the rancid water in the pipe drained through allowing me to send a healthy does of hair clog removal gel. Anything that i was putting down the pipe was never getting anywhere near the clog because there was so much water left in there. So again, thanks to everyone!


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

Good news! Glad I could help.


----------

